# Old Bronze Cloisonne



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 13, 2005)

I hope one of you super sleuths can help me out there! [8|] Roger I wonder if have you have seen anything like it in your neck of the woods??? I have in my possession a bronze vase that was supposedly  unearthed in the ruins of a old temple in St Petersburg, Russia and brought to this country by a Edouard Hesselberg, the old letter in the vase continues to say it was presented to this old woman in 1905 as a gesture of appreciation for helping him gain his permancy in America...  It really is a colorful old thing any help appreciated! Taz


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 13, 2005)

Is this writing or artsy scroll??


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 13, 2005)

details...


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Taz,  looks like one for the "Antiques Roadshow!"  []  Hope you find something out about it and let us know!  Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## drjhostetters (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Taz...

 I agree with Gunsmoke...run..don't walk to your nearest "Antiques Roadshow" and get it appraised and documented...they will tell you if the letter can be authenticated.

 Nice find...

 Keep on roadshowin'...

 The Doc...[X(]


----------

